
Neanderthals were sprinters rather than distance runners, study suggests - clouddrover
http://theconversation.com/neanderthals-were-sprinters-rather-than-distance-runners-our-study-surprisingly-suggests-110761
======
FranzFerdiNaN
This isnt new information. This was taught during my history degree 15 years
ago.

Unfortunately this is symptomatic for the way fields like history and
archaeology communicate: lots of repeating old news, lots of overblown
statements about new discoveries (archaeology in Israel is especially guilty
of this, with every find supposedly proving the Bible right), lots of trying
to link the past to the present (America is Rome! Cyrus the Great was
concerned with human rights!) and not at all about methodology and how
historians analyze and interpret the past.

~~~
darkerside
I'm not sure why this is the way that it is, but it's emblematic of human
nature. Information isn't always composed of raw facts. There's a presentation
layer that sits on top and is needed for humans to parse and process that
information. i.e. You can present the same facts with a new interpretation,
making it essentially new information. I'm not sure this isn't a feature, as
opposed to a bug, of human thinking.

------
JoeAltmaier
...like every other mammal, and most carnivorous fish. Seems like a safe bet.

~~~
Symmetry
Persistence hunting is hardly unknown among mammals besides humans so there
are at least some other mammals besides homo sapiens that are long distance
runners. I can't speak about carnivorous fish.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistence_hunting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistence_hunting)

